
Ask HN: Which Is the Best Laptop? - throwawayt856
Asus ROG Zephyrus G14<p>Lenovo Legion 5<p>Acer Swift 3<p>Dell G5 15<p>Please help me choose one.<p>Edit: I will be using the laptop for coding, video editing, casual gaming and streaming. My budget is under $1000.
======
duxup
Use case and what you value is what really matters here.

~~~
throwawayt856
I will be using it for coding, video editing, casual gaming and streaming. My
budget is under $1000.

~~~
Someone1234
And an external video card in an enclosure isn't an option? Even a cheap PC
video card will out-perform these laptops discrete ones.

But it matters before purchase because the laptops needs the correct IO to
hook up to an external enclosure (Thunderbolt 3).

------
giantg2
You probably don't want my opinion. I'm cheap.

I have a 13 year old Inspiron (swapped HDD for SSD) and it works for me.

------
satvikpendem
Looks like you're already considering Ryzen 4000 series laptops already. Stick
with one of those and add a GPU to it, especially for the video editing part.
I don't know exactly which one that is, but check out r/AMDLaptops for
suggestions.

------
tubu
If it were for me I would go for the G14. The Ryzen 4900H is very powerful and
the laptop is pretty light weight (compared to other gaming laptops).

